# Plant Suggestions?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I want some background plants to eventually cover up the back of my tank as I have now added substrate to the tank.

It is still a 30watt shoplight over the tank for now so any suggestions for some low light background plants would be great.

I know John has a plant package waiting for me but I just wanted something for now to cover it up a little


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you're patient, you could always go for a moss wall of some sort


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

No moss wall, I'm not a fan of them and they supposedly require a lot of CO2 to grow properly


----------

